# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Resource] WoW Model Rendering

## PrimoPie

I will be posting some cool renders done in wow model viewer. Thanks CarlosJ for the link to it.

Gnome Warrior Season 4

----------


## Rezzi

if u could make that exact pic but with a belf ide love u forever

----------


## PrimoPie

There is no such thing so it would look stupid!

----------


## Rezzi

u realize that ret pally(and all pally) s4 looks the same as the wars right

----------


## PrimoPie

Yea.... here

----------


## Rezzi

Thanks  :Smile:  (filler)

----------


## Ease

Awesome, Thanks Jwicky  :Smile: .

----------


## Ease

Can you render a Gnome Mage with Season 4?.

----------


## CodeDemon

Just a quick tip for ya Jwicky if you use model viewer with most things you make you can just render it with the Magic eraser tool because of the blue background. Saves alot of time  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrimoPie

Here...

----------


## PrimoPie

> Just a quick tip for ya Jwicky if you use model viewer with most things you make you can just render it with the Magic eraser tool because of the blue background. Saves alot of time


Sorry that is the very incorrect way to do it easy, you use a bright lime green color and use color range to delete the drop, if the render has green in it obviously use another bright unused color, trust me it works best, less jagged edges.

----------


## Knomez

Colour Range? whats that D:

----------


## Ease

Jwicky is right. I'm too dumb to figure out MWCS to get eg a human with t3 and two swords on the screen.
PS: Thanks jwicky.

----------


## PrimoPie

Alright here comes a video!!!....

----------


## Knomez

rofl k.. also reply to my PM if you get achance  :Frown:

----------


## CarlosJ

some more great stuff from you, nice to see. +rep if i can, ohhh yay another video

yeah your way with the lime green is right, i never know why its always lime green though, my mates dad works in cgi and they build whole rooms of lime green for it, why not lime pink :Embarrassment: 
also nps for the link :Smile:

----------


## Ease

Video on... rendering or how to use MWCS?

----------


## DeadlyVictim

hey jwicky do u think you could make me a signature of an undead male mage with full pvp epic gear and the pvp high warlords staff. The name on it would say DeadlyVictim if you can just reply plz  :Big Grin:  thanks DeadlyVictim

----------


## PrimoPie

And Here We GO.... warning this video is boring because im talking!

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tDNIKOWLn8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tDNIKOWLn8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

----------


## shadowbladex

Yea.. rendering from WMV can take about 5 clicks. (literally)
Good video for people who didnt know about WMV tho.

----------


## Ease

I dont mind the videos where you talk, it's easier to use because sometimes its hard to see what your doing with no voice.

----------


## CodeDemon

Here is my outcome with the tutorial:

----------


## Leightox

hey any chance of you getting a dwarf hunter in the eye gear

----------


## DeadlyVictim

can anyone tell me how to make signatures??

----------

